# 2010 21Rs Rear Slide Ceiling Rails -



## daveo (Mar 23, 2008)

Had the infamous breakdown of the rear slide ceiling rails. Cant seem to figure what the screws go into? Is it wood, or metal. Reason i what to know is i what to replace screws with similar size bolts


----------



## Conedoctor (Feb 28, 2014)

From what I could see when I looked was wood running the length of the rails in the ceiling.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

the length of the rails I believe is wood, but at certain points is the aluminum roof structure. I would probably only attach to them with sheet metal screws. They are spaced about 18" or 24" I can't remember. Use your skylight over the tub for the correct spacing.


----------



## Conedoctor (Feb 28, 2014)

The trusses are steel and about 16" spacing.


----------

